# career break HSE, change of mind?



## pcocp (1 Apr 2009)

person applies for career break from the HSE earlier this year, for 12 months,
fills out application forms and has career break approved.

Career break due to start in late may, but the reason for the career break in the first place has collapsed, so career break no longer wanted by staff member.

Staff member contacts his supervisor this week to tell them the situation has changed, through no fault of their own, and supervisor says,  'as career break was approved it has to be taken.' 

This staff member is permanent, pensionable etc...but not a professional/clerical grade. 

So where does he stand now? Does he have to take the career break?

Any advice appreciated?


----------



## InReality (3 Apr 2009)

Sounds odd on the part of your boss.
- For the general CS that situation isn't mentioned in the regulations at all.
I'd say he/she doesn't know - talk to HR directly and negoitate it with them.


----------



## Mommah (3 Apr 2009)

Maybe they have already appointed someone to replace you and that person has given in their notice. Hardly fair on them to dump them now. So I guess you'll have to deal with it.


----------



## Caveat (3 Apr 2009)

Mommah said:


> Maybe they have already appointed someone to replace you and that person has given in their notice. Hardly fair on them to dump them now. So I guess you'll have to deal with it.


 
I would agree that this is likely to be the case.


----------



## Complainer (4 Apr 2009)

Mommah said:


> Maybe they have already appointed someone to replace you and that person has given in their notice. Hardly fair on them to dump them now. So I guess you'll have to deal with it.


If this was the case before the embargo was announced, it no longer applies now.


----------



## micmclo (4 Apr 2009)

Mommah said:


> Maybe they have already appointed someone to replace you and that person has given in their notice. Hardly fair on them to dump them now. So I guess you'll have to deal with it.



An excellent point.

Your manager mightn't have all the info OP. Go talk to HR on Monday without delay


----------



## pcocp (4 Apr 2009)

thanks for the advice, situation resolved, supervisor has confirmed career break cancelled and continue at work as normal.
thanks again.


----------



## InReality (6 Apr 2009)

So was your supervisor wrong ? Did you talk to HR yourself ?


----------



## Mommah (6 Apr 2009)

Phew...lucky for you! Good luck


----------



## pcocp (7 Apr 2009)

Just to clarify, this does not refer to me. A colleague and myself were both going to take a career break to commit to something we are both involved in, a voluntary organisation. I posted here in the past regarding the consequences of this, and decided against it as I am married with children and paying a mortgage etc etc...

However, my colleague is single, no kids and financially he has no worries, so he decided to go ahead with it. But, the whole thing was cancelled by the organisation, and he immediately contacted the office to cancel the career break he had been aproved for, when the above situation arose. 

He did not speak to HR, he went over the supervisors head and spoke to our manager, who confirmed to him to continue at work as normal. There was nobody else appointed to take his place, and it would seem, reading between the lines, that nobody was going to replace him, and the opportunity would have been taken to save money by not replacing him. 

PCOCP.


----------



## eagleeye (8 Apr 2009)

Can someone please tell me was there soemthing in the budget or was there happenings in the hse that people got paid to take a career break or is someone lying to me, basically im currently on a career break but living in Australia, what implications does this all have on me do any of you know?


----------



## aonfocaleile (8 Apr 2009)

There was an incentivised career break scheme announced in the budget for civil servants only - it doesn't extend to the wider public service (which includes the HSE). It also only takes effect from next month and  therefore won't benefit anyone currently on a career break. Details are on www.finance.gov.ie


----------



## pcocp (9 Apr 2009)

do you think it might be extended to the wider public service?


----------

